# suggestions 4 an unusual,posh sounding boys names 4 second son



## littlejenx

found out we are having another boy. our son is called Hugo James. looking for a name similar in popularity and style and completley stumped.
any idea would be greatly apprecicated x


----------



## JJKCB

reginald
Walter 
Terrance
Rufus
Tybalt
Edmund
Victor
Sebastian
Fabian
Sylvester
Rupert
Ralph
Horatio
Julian
Quintin


----------



## onetwothreebp

Rudy!


----------



## mrswi

Jasper
Charles
George
Arthur


----------



## steph.

Theodore (Theo)
Sebastian
Spencer
Adam


----------



## bathbabe

My partners cousins are called 
Hugo
Maxwell and
Wilfred

:)


----------



## Dragonfly

William 
Alexander 
St.John (my youngest middle name , Sinjin)


----------



## MUMOF5

Quentin
Rufus
Austin
Oscar
Leopold
Francis
Lionel
Clemence
Montgomery


----------



## Varenne

Earl
Beckett
Caius
Sorrel
Edgar
Edwin
Reuben
Franklin
Rowan
Rufus
Blake
Dali
Felix
Gregory
Lawrence
Samson
Raphael
Stanley
Pascal
Stirling
Verne


----------



## Dime Cuando

Oscar, Oliver, William


----------



## littlejenx

thanks girls! i love oscar but its a little too popular.
hubs and are are edging towards Monty-how do you think that sounds with Hugo?
also considering Ralph and maybe Edwin although think im swiftly going off these x


----------



## Mummy Bean

loving Monty. 

Parker always a good one lol. This bean were thinking Douglas although quite like Taylor and Quintin.


----------



## fairy_gem

When I saw the title of the topic I automatically thought Hugo!, haha!, then I read your post!. I think Monty is lovely and goes great with Hugo.

:flower:


----------



## Meredith2010

I love the name Felix and think it goes well with a Hugo


----------



## littlejenx

i love it too. hubby hates it unfortunatley. to be honest Monty is his idea and im not in love with it but im better at 'letting it grow on me' then him. he will just refuse point blank :(
so any other ideas would be really good
thanks for ideas so far x


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hector!
I love it, but it was a bit too 'out there's for us.
I love it though!!
xx


----------



## c.m.c

My hubby loves the name barney.


I love Hugo and monty


----------



## Dime Cuando

What about Milo (or Mylo).....? Sounds really 'posh' and goes well with Hugo.


----------



## c.m.c

Love milo!


----------



## littlejenx

i love milo, i love barney and iv considered having an 'h' theme and going with something like hector but i dont think its quite right. you girls have much better taste then my hubby lol x


----------



## Bonnie11

Wilfred 
Archibald
Hector
Horace
Benedict (Ben for short)
Giles
Piers


----------



## Bonnie11

Wilfred 
Archibald
Hector
Horace
Benedict (Ben for short)
Giles
Piers
Rupert


----------

